# John Deere 44" Snow blower for 100 Series



## duncmaster (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi all,
Purchased a 44" blower for my E120 off of craigslist. 

I was able to figure out how to mount the blower to the front of my tractor, but I can't get the section that goes under my tractor to line up with any holes on the frame. No worries, I can just drill some holes. Before I do that though, I want to figure out how to connect the cable that (dis)engages the PTO to the blower.

Unfortunately I don't know the model number of the blower. I've done some digging and this model is pretty much exactly what I have:


https://www.lowes.com/pd/John-Deere-44-in-Two-stage-Residential-Attachment-Snow-Blower/1000330775



If anyone could provide some insight as to how to go about installing this attachment I'd be very appreciative!!!


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

I did a search and found this, hopefully it helps you out.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

duncmaster said:


> Hi all,
> Purchased a 44" blower for my E120 off of craigslist.
> 
> I was able to figure out how to mount the blower to the front of my tractor, but I can't get the section that goes under my tractor to line up with any holes on the frame. No worries, I can just drill some holes. Before I do that though, I want to figure out how to connect the cable that (dis)engages the PTO to the blower.
> ...


============================================================================================

You can go to the deere site and get what you need for the snow blower you have. 
or call john deere in Moline, Illinois for a manual, or go to your nearest deere dealer and ask for one. 

The serial number on the tag mounted to the snow blower will tell you all you need to know.


----------

